# which gps should I buy?



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

I am thinking of buying a gps. These are the ones I am considering, rino110, e-trex, or the gps 12. these are all in my price range. I would like to know which one you guys think is the best. Also want to know if these units are compatible with the map source U.S. topo software .


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

The eTrex Legend (and above) and Rino both accept mapping software. GPS 12 does not. I have the Legend and Metro Guide and U.S. Topo maps and wouldn't trade it for anything (except maybe the Vista). I use it at home and hunting all over the U.S. Don't leave home without it.........


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Find the one that fits your needs. Look up the archives( forum search) for alot of info already posted. I wound NOT buy any without mapping.Shop around for the best buy. Now that color is coming out strong some of the graylines may go a little cheaper?


----------



## Trainfish (Oct 28, 2002)

Also think about how you are going to use it. If it is going to be held and put in a holder on the boat will you be able to operate the function buttons? That question sold me on the model I bought a couple years ago. 

Also, mine floats which is good when things get crazy salmon trolling with a small boat...I am sure a few of you have been there.

My gps is a couple years old so the model I bought is not useful information.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

The Rino's are great (I love mine), but if you want to add mapping software you will need the model 120.


----------



## oriondad (Mar 5, 2004)

I recently purchased the legend. Only one I ever owned, so I can't speak for other brands. I love mine though. 

I purchased it for snowmobiling and fishing. I went on an 80 mile trek this winter and that thing held up great. I rope it around my gas cap so I can get to it easy. It was coated with ice, but it kept on going. 

A word of advise. The legend normally goes for 199. I puchased mine on EBAY for 140, new. Hunt around. Try EBAY first and see if you can find a bargin. I just purchased my first digital camera there. Best Buy, 399 plus tax. EBAY, 319 plus shipping. If your patient enough, you can find a bargain.


----------



## Bolo (Jan 19, 2003)

E-trex is a good one to start out with and learn and is very affordable. No mapping on those units you mentioned but still do a good job for the most part. I was told to wait a while on the rhinos an they would be getting alot better in the near future? Good luck and have fun using your GPS, you will love any of them. BOLO


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and just buy the one that floats. I have the GPS Map76, it floats and does more than I'll ever need. What sold me on it was the "floating" factor. When I was in line at Cabela's looking at all the GPS units, a fella came up and said " I'll take the "whatever" unit, (one that didn't float)" and the salesman says,,, "weren't you just in here a few days ago and bought the same unit???? and the guys says,,," ya,, I was out fishin' and it fell over the side of the boat and just sunk like a stone,, so now I need another one" After that guy left,, the salesman looked at me and smiles,,, and hands me the GarminMap76. 

PS. I didn't buy it right then,, I went home and ordered from the catalog,, I didn't wanna pay the sales tax.


----------



## oriondad (Mar 5, 2004)

You're not supposed to do that!!!  



Can't say I blames ya though


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michigan Hunter _
> *...I have the Legend...Don't leave home without it...*


Ditto! I have an etrex Legend aswell and also puchcased the floating case to keep it in. I love it!


----------



## wetn flies (Mar 17, 2003)

I have the legend also and i love it. I take it everywhere it is very easy to use. I used it for snowmobiling, ice fishing(never found a hot spot to mark  I payed 169.00 at bas pro shop day after thanksgiving sale


----------

